# Near-Production Audi S6 Turns up at German Port



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Nurburgring? Check. Swedish frigid climate? Check. Death Valley? Check. German port? Usually not. Well, you have to figure with test mules that they have to ship them somehow right? Take this car, what is believed to be a near production S6 test mule. A photo of the car ws nabbed as it was prepping to be shipped to Gothenburg, Sweden.

From the front, as seen above, the car looks like an A6 S-line sporting some new rims but the quad exhaust at the back tells a different tale. Expect the S6 to be powered by Audi's new 4.0T tuned to 408 hp as per this uncovered Russian Audi ETKA scan that reveals details about the car.










That scan also suggests the S6 will be on the market by November of this year, so we expect to see the S6 live and in the alloy no later than the Frankfurt IAA in September.

Check out more photos of this S6 mule over at gmotors.co.uk after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

